# Pontiac G6 GTP



## thecommish16 (Oct 16, 2006)

forget it, msrp is just about 29-30 with options!


----------



## silgoat05 (Jul 1, 2006)

u can buy a gto for that price now maybe cheaper!!!!!!!


----------



## foxtrot7 (Mar 21, 2007)

Horrible car. They make the trannies in Hungary. I owned one for 1 year before I got my goat. The tranny was the biggest piece of crap. It was easier throwing around a 1980 eaton fuller 13spd on a Freightliner FLD.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

*The G6 replaced the Grand-Am. IMO.....BIG MISTAKE

The Grand-Am was the biggest seller Pontiac had. Darned near every other car you see on the road, it's a Grand-Am. It's had a proven track record of reliability and was a very good car for the value. Yea many of you guys hate them but you cannot argue the fact they were popular. Most of the drivers I see in them are females. A girls car? Perhaps. Did they sell? Very well. The styling, it was again, IMO sharp. 

GM got bored with the line being it has been around for so long. So they decided to introduce the G6 and eliminate one of the most popular cars produced. They eliminated a popular car at a time when GM was and is struggling for market share. Eliminating a popular car was done at the wrong time. They tampered with success. The G6 in styling doesn't match the styling of the Grand-Am. The car hasn't been around long enough yet to fully gauge longevity. GM pushed this car and branched off the Cobolt clone badged as the G5. The G8 from what I see is a very sharp car.

I don't care for the G6, maybe it hasn't grown on me yet. It's got a long way to go to catch the popularity of the Grand-Am. I predict the Grand-Am will come back, probably redesigned, but that car the way it sold and the value it had, they won't recapture what they gave up. *


----------



## PEARL JAM (Sep 6, 2005)

I worked at a Pontiac dealer for 10 years, up until last March. The G6's are junk. The drive line is ok, but get ready to need struts and strut mounts every 10k miles. (Remember how noisey the front ends were on the N bodies, Grand Ams, Malibus, Alaros? Also, if you have the electronic assist steering, the rack gets loose and noisey very easily. So much so that most dealers keep these parts in stock. I've also had to remove and flush the fuel rails on a few of the v-6's, as they have no return line and no external fuel filter, they get rust (from the gas station's tanks)built up at the end of the fuel rail that blocks flow to the #1 injector causing a miss.
This is not to down on any G6 owners, they are sporty cars, this is just what I've seen (often) working on them.


----------



## snide (Dec 28, 2004)

GTO judge said:


> *The G6 replaced the Grand-Am. IMO.....BIG MISTAKE
> 
> The Grand-Am was the biggest seller Pontiac had. Darned near every other car you see on the road, it's a Grand-Am. It's had a proven track record of reliability and was a very good car for the value. Yea many of you guys hate them but you cannot argue the fact they were popular. Most of the drivers I see in them are females. A girls car? Perhaps. Did they sell? Very well. The styling, it was again, IMO sharp.
> 
> ...


I gotta disagree with you on the styling. The designers did a god job on the styling and produced a good looking car.

What I have a problem with is the name. I mean, just what is a "G6"? What image does it conjure up? What does it mean?

Grand-Am means something. GTO means something. Tempest means something. Hell, even Vibe and Torrent mean something. What does G4 mean? What does G5 mean? What does G6 mean? What does G8 mean?


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

snide said:


> I gotta disagree with you on the styling. The designers did a god job on the styling and produced a good looking car.
> 
> What I have a problem with is the name. I mean, just what is a "G6"? What image does it conjure up? What does it mean?
> 
> Grand-Am means something. GTO means something. Tempest means something. Hell, even Vibe and Torrent mean something. What does G4 mean? What does G5 mean? What does G6 mean? What does G8 mean?


*Everyone's tastes in design vary. The G6 will never outsell the Grand-Ams. Once this novel G line runs its course it will fade. The G6 has sleek lines but the over all sportiness of it just doesn't compare to the overall styling of the Grand-Am. Its a bland looking car. Reminds me of eating Shredded wheat with no sugar on it. Just bland. Of course this just my opinion. Sales will never be as good as the Grand-Am because I don't think the car will be around as long as the Grand-Am was. GM will introduce another line and eliminate it. 

The Grand Prix is being eliminated and replaced with the G8. The G8 is sporty looking. More so than the current Grand-Prix. There again another popular selling, reliable car being eliminated. 

G= Gross. The numbers? They pulled them out of hat.
They ran out of decent names.*


----------



## Zenizlev (Oct 25, 2006)

Using just letters and numbers like better companies do (BMW, Mercedes, Audi) means people will buy them like they are a German or Japanese car. Right? Well that seems to be Pontiacs thinking and they don't make mistakes.:lol:


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

*I've been searching my memory banks, and I cannot recall where Pontiac ever made a mistake.    :willy: :willy: :willy:​*


----------



## Bigcoyote (Apr 21, 2007)

Zenizlev said:


> Using just letters and numbers like better companies do (BMW, Mercedes, Audi) means people will buy them like they are a German or Japanese car. Right? Well that seems to be Pontiacs thinking and they don't make mistakes.:lol:



With GM taking aim at the more expensive luxury/sport brands - changing the names of the cars was a given. No one looking at a 335I is going to want a car named Grand-Am - there is just to much history with the old names. 

The Grand-Am and Grand Prix were good cars but most people do not associate those names with upscale luxury/sport cars. 

Oh well....GM knows best:lol:


----------



## thecommish16 (Oct 16, 2006)

You make good points. I have to say, I've been pretty unimpressed with almost all the cars I've test driven, Trailblazer SS, Impala SS, Acura TL...the GTO was the most comfortable for me considering I have that "type" of car already, but for the money it doesn't feel like you are getting a whole lot. Cars have gotten VERY expensive for what you get.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

Bigcoyote said:


> The Grand-Am and Grand Prix were good cars but most people do not associate those names with upscale luxury/sport cars.
> 
> Oh well....GM knows best:lol:


*Neither of those cars were classified as upscale or luxury cars or sports cars. They were both mid-size. Both had a sportiness flair to them. The Bonneville would have been their larger luxury car. They axed them too. All three had a proven track record and sales proved that however Bonneville sales dipped. They dished all that aside for a "new direction". Their direction is headed down. From #1 to #2. Your right though, GM knows best...:lol: :lol: *


----------



## GTOJon (Jan 25, 2005)

G6 sales cannot be that bad, I see them every turn of the head. I'd have to disagree, I'd take a G6 over a Grand Am any day of the week. My roomate has a G6 (mostly my fault hehe but he loves it), my aunt has a Grand Am so I've been in and around either one. But we all have our opinions. Wait a sec...I drive a Grand umm, no wait, it's a GTO, I think it is anyway. I could be wrong, but I think if you had a G6 and Grand Am side by side, most people would choose the G6. Just my 2 cents.

Surprisingly, even though the G6 coupes and convertibles get near the price of what the GTO was, it's pretty amazing they sell as well as they do. I think the G6 is a more attractive car with more attractive features.


----------



## thecommish16 (Oct 16, 2006)

I think they went wrong with GTO in two areas...

1) an MSRP of 34k plus, too high for an american muscle car.

2) They wanted 34k and then they didn't include a sunroof, navigation, heated seats, or anything else that comes along with a mid 30's car. 

This car at 27k sticker would have been a gold mine. Rebates etc get it down to 25ish out the door, and they would have been fine, not having 1000 or so left 2 years after they are discontinued.

That's not to say it's not an AWESOME car...but for the price, BMW, Acura TL, and others are in that category sticker wise.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

thecommish16 said:


> 1) an MSRP of 34k plus, too high for an american muscle car.


*GM admitted that one of the downfalls of this car was they over priced it. *


----------



## noz34me (Dec 15, 2005)

GTO judge said:


> *GM admitted that one of the downfalls of this car was they over priced it. *


:agree Especially given the lack of features especially on the '04. That half-ass attempt at converting the Monaro to a GTO killed it. Reviews based on that year, and the subsequent perceptions spelled doom. I hope whomever the Marketeer GM had that made those decisions was canned. 

Hopefully if and when GM ever gets all their GTO's sold, our used prices will begin to moderate some. Can't imagine how many people are upside down on their cars right now.


----------



## PEARL JAM (Sep 6, 2005)

noz34me said:


> Can't imagine how many people are upside down on their cars right now.


I know i'm one.


----------



## thecommish16 (Oct 16, 2006)

the risk of being "upside down" on a GTO loan is probably better now that the rebates are so high right? I have 3k off, plus 500 conquest, so i can get 3500 off the low price they offer.


----------



## GibsonUSA (Jan 8, 2006)

GTO judge said:


> *The G6 replaced the Grand-Am. IMO.....BIG MISTAKE
> 
> The Grand-Am was the biggest seller Pontiac had. Darned near every other car you see on the road, it's a Grand-Am. It's had a proven track record of reliability and was a very good car for the value. Yea many of you guys hate them but you cannot argue the fact they were popular. Most of the drivers I see in them are females. A girls car? Perhaps. Did they sell? Very well. The styling, it was again, IMO sharp.
> 
> ...




I disagree with styling. 90s styling for Pontiac was infamous, for all its gaps, gills, fins, and cladding on the outside and the spaceship cockpit design on the inside....which climaxed with the Aztek. It became a joke. Even when I see those ridiculously overdone exteriors today on the road, I wonder what they were thinking. The slick G6 design was a refreshment that was very badly needed. Maybe they should have just kept the name Grand Am on the new vehicle.

Grand Ams were never "every other car" growing up around here. Camrys and Corollas were/are. And all those fins and gaps on 90s Pontiacs look silly next to the Camry.


----------



## thecommish16 (Oct 16, 2006)

grand am always looked cheap to me inside and out. I think the G6 GTP has much more HP too right?


----------



## noz34me (Dec 15, 2005)

thecommish16 said:


> the risk of being "upside down" on a GTO loan is probably better now that the rebates are so high right? I have 3k off, plus 500 conquest, so i can get 3500 off the low price they offer.


If you're paying more than 23K for a brand new '06, and not putting any money down, you will notice you are upside down as you drive off the lot. 

Sad, but true.


----------



## LYNMUP (Nov 26, 2005)

We have just put over 20K on our G6 GTP and have had 0 problems. We went yesterday to possible talk trading it in on another SUV (can't live without one) and the dealership told us they can't keep them on the lot. Was actually told that by several dealerships. 

BTW, we are going to post our for sale very, very soon! Looking at around $24K +/-. Blue GTP with everything; auto starter, XM radio, tint and all weather mats to boot.


----------

